
Amazon workers listen to Alexa recordings: report - axiomdata316
https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-alexa-recordings-workers-2019-4
======
Deinos
already being discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19629513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19629513)

